# what is r/m



## Targetworker123 (Jul 21, 2021)

i’m scheduled in R/M for style next week, anyone know what that means and entails ? never heard of it


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 21, 2021)

Targetworker123 said:


> i’m scheduled in R/M for style next week, anyone know what that means and entails ? never heard of it


Ready to wear and men’s maybe?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 21, 2021)

Ask your tl please.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jul 21, 2021)

You're filling in for the Regional Manager.  Good luck.


----------

